# New Shell V Power



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Has anyone heard about the new V Power coming out to petrol stations from Thursday . I filled up yesterday and the lady in the kiosk said the new fuel is 99 octane. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Existing v power is 99........isnt it?


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

I always thought it was 98, tesco momentum is 99 but I've never been a fan of their fuel


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Nedzilla said:


> Existing v power is 99........isnt it?


that's what I always thought too


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

It is 99 already..?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

In the United Kingdom and Denmark (where Super Unleaded must be a minimum of 97 RON), V-Power has a rating of 99 RON (whereas V-Powers' predecessor Shell Optimax was rated at 98 RON). There is one other 99 RON fuel available in the UK, namely Tesco MOMENTUM99.opcorn:


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

My understanding was Total Excellium was 97,She'll V Power was 98 and Tesco momentum was 99.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Plumber dave- sound right.


Vpwer was never 99 always 98. I have been advused to use vpower over tesco however


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Did a google search and there's a few threads on this, could be 100RON with some luck.

New Shell V Power coming out next week - Lounge - CivicLife.net - Honda Civic Forum

New Shell V Power Nitro + - New 100RON fuel - SEAT Cupra.net - SEAT Forum


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

The lady at the shell garage was quite convincing about the new fuel apparently Shell are going to have a big campaign about it shortly


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

goldgtr35 said:


> In the United Kingdom and Denmark (where Super Unleaded must be a minimum of 97 RON), V-Power has a rating of 99 RON (whereas V-Powers' predecessor Shell Optimax was rated at 98 RON). There is one other 99 RON fuel available in the UK, namely Tesco MOMENTUM99.opcorn:


This is straight from the Shell wilki site. 
But i thought it was 98 as well


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

V power has always been 99, as already said the older Shell Optimax was 98


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is from Litchfields instructions for the new 4 map update:

"We have setup our Stage 1-4 map upgrade with 4 engine calibrations; 95 Octane Unleaded, 97 Octane Super, 98 Octane Super and 99 Octane Super (Shell V-power & Tesco 99 Momentum)"

So I think we can all agree it is 99.

I will need the car remapping again if it goes up to 100...

David


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

They probably buying it from tescos lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> V power has always been 99, as already said the older Shell Optimax was 98


You are correct Sir!


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by [email protected] 
V power has always been 99, as already said the older Shell Optimax was 98

Yes thats correct BUT! V power is an additive to existing shell fuel making it stronger, its good when the additives fresh but rubbsih when it goes off and behaves like normal fuel. Hope this new fuel is better


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Been discussing fuel recently with some friends, the following might be relevant to discussion regards Tesco 99 (87 MON) vs VPower (93 MON)

Research Octane Number (RON) Motor Octane Number (MON) Anti-Knock Index (AKI), The most common type of octane rating worldwide is the Research Octane Number (RON). RON is determined by running the fuel in a test engine with a variable compression ratio under controlled conditions, and comparing the results with those for mixtures of iso-octane and n-heptane. There is another type of octane rating, called Motor Octane Number (MON), or the aviation lean octane rating, which is a better measure of how the fuel behaves when under load, as it is determined at 900 rpm engine speed, instead of the 600 rpm for RON. MON testing uses a similar test engine to that used in RON testing, but with a preheated fuel mixture, higher engine speed, and variable ignition timing to further stress the fuel's knock resistance. Depending on the composition of the fuel, the MON of a modern gasoline will be about 8 to 10 points lower than the RON, however there is no direct link between RON and MON. Normally, fuel specifications require both a minimum RON and a minimum MON.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Shell V-Power replaces Optimax in UK - What Car?

Whatcar article stating that VPower is 99RON, so god know what they are going to do to improve? 102RON would be nice!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sounds like same old shell to me

we should have some more bio friendly new fuels next year. in absence of e85 in this country hoping BP Ultimate 103 Butamax will fill the gap a little.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

As an owner of some fuel forecourts I can confirm that Shell are NOT changing their V Power that is 99 RON and always has been, and that Tesco Momentum 99 has always been 99.

Although I have Shell in some of my forecourts, I tend to use Tesco Momentum as the car actually prefers it and it stores better than the V Power. If we hold V Power in the tanks longer than a few days, the 99 does drop and if you store it in cans if can be below 97 RON, whereas the Momentum appears to hold it's 99 far longer.

Personal viewpoint only though - may not be 100% factual.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just rang Shell.

New V-power in development - will replace V-power and be called V-power racing plus. No details on RON or price but when there's something to say it will be in the public domain. Expected release in third quarter of this year.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

alloy said:


> Been discussing fuel recently with some friends, the following might be relevant to discussion regards Tesco 99 (87 MON) vs VPower (93 MON)
> 
> Research Octane Number (RON) Motor Octane Number (MON) Anti-Knock Index (AKI), The most common type of octane rating worldwide is the Research Octane Number (RON). RON is determined by running the fuel in a test engine with a variable compression ratio under controlled conditions, and comparing the results with those for mixtures of iso-octane and n-heptane. There is another type of octane rating, called Motor Octane Number (MON), or the aviation lean octane rating, which is a better measure of how the fuel behaves when under load, as it is determined at 900 rpm engine speed, instead of the 600 rpm for RON. MON testing uses a similar test engine to that used in RON testing, but with a preheated fuel mixture, higher engine speed, and variable ignition timing to further stress the fuel's knock resistance. Depending on the composition of the fuel, the MON of a modern gasoline will be about 8 to 10 points lower than the RON, however there is no direct link between RON and MON. Normally, fuel specifications require both a minimum RON and a minimum MON.


You're spot on that the MON is probably the more relevant specification but the UK V-Power MON spec has a guarantee of 86 with typical of 86.0. Ron guarantee as other have mentioned is 99 with a typical of 99.2


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

The word racing in the name sounds a perfect excuse to add 5p litre

Edit, according to Wiki V-Power racing is 100RON


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Its probably the same as what you can already get from shell in germany.. Vpower 102ron (racing)..


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

In Germany Shell V-Power Racing is 100RON
Aral Ultimate 102 is 102RON


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

racing plus! let's not forget the plus!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I am dating the lady who is writing all the PR for Shell VPower launch ;-) 

I, unfortunately, cannot break any confidences. ;-) She is back in UK tomorrow so I shall pump her thoroughly for information.

PS She was, very, very excited to realise I cared more about petrol than her day.......well break them in right from the start!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> I am dating the lady who is writing all the PR for Shell VPower launch ;-)
> 
> .....so I shall pump her thoroughly for information.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

ROG350Z said:


> I am dating the lady who is writing all the PR for Shell VPower launch ;-)
> 
> I, unfortunately, cannot break any confidences. ;-) She is back in UK tomorrow so I shall pump her thoroughly for information.
> 
> PS She was, very, very excited to realise I cared more about petrol than her day.......well break them in right from the start!


Does your wife know about this?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

davewilkins said:


>


I love it when people misinterpret my comments and think I was being rude..... ;-)


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

willgts said:


> Does your wife know about this?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> She is back in UK tomorrow so I shall pump her thoroughly


Good lad :chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Wife.....WTF? When did that happen?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Wife.....WTF? When did that happen?


That night back last year - don't you remember Rog:runaway:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Pump works here on so many levels.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Pump her and see if 99 or 100 Ron comes out.




Of course, I'm talking about the fuel pump!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

This was in Germany in 2011


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

What was the price difference compared with the V power.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Can't remember - don't think it was that much more though, for that trip was on the Autobhans etc so I filled up with V Power Racing when it was available.

If it's here in the UK not sure if I'd use it all the time especially for normal everyday driving


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Lee35 said:


> What was the price difference compared with the V power.


About 10-14 Cent compared to Shell V-Power 95.

6-9 Cent more than Super+ 98 from other gas stations.

Aral Ultimate 102 ist often cheaper than the V-Power Racing 100.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I guess the tuners will have to get up to speed with a map tweak for 100Ron fuel


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

They'd better rush with only 6 months to prepare for that 30 minute remap job.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> I love it when people misinterpret my comments and think I was being rude..... ;-)


Bloody Hell Roger, when I was texting you this morning I was lying in bed, I feel dirty now.

Wondered why you took so long to reply.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like the new V-Power will be V-Power Nitro+

Should be launched tomorrow (18th) still 99 RON but the unleaded will contain 25% more friction modifiers. 

Will be a new Diesel version also with new additive to target Direct injection deposits.

Apparently its been out for a little while already just not "launched" yet.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

How boring, coud have stuck it to momentum 99 by releasing 100RON. 

They sell 100RON shell in Greece FFS and no one has any money to buy it.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

It's on the website now
Fuels - United Kingdom


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

I actually make this stuff, but i don't know anything about shell vpower because its all additive packages which are blended offsite. You generally have a few base gasoline specs which then if they are specialist fuels have more stuff added to them. Tesco 99 has a higher proportion of ethanol in it i think?? than vpower. Ethanol and methanol have Ron's in the region of the 100s where as the highest base component made on the refinery has a ron rating of 99. That base component is blended with a few others to get your basic fuel specs be it UK unleaded 95 or superunleaded 97. Anything above that has a different additive package to increase the ron and add other characteristics.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

lol click the link and it goes to an error page


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Lots of marketing but no RON - must just be imrpved 99 basically I imagine.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can't see it making a massive difference on power? Engine oil far more critical to anything friction related?

At least my new engine will run this stuff from the beginning, if it does help on deposit build up


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Received a bulletin from Shell this morning basically saying that they are going to have a strong marketing campaign on the V Power product and saying that they constantly improve the product and that this is only one of about twelve minor evolutions since it went 99ron. More to do with the additives and lubricants with some emphasis that this product is ideal for really old cars that don't run on unleaded (good news for Skylines)

We will be paying about 2p more per litre for this V Power Nitro+, and they are suggesting a 3p increase for the customers.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a load of waffle, SHELL E100 at the pump please


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

never heard of this 'Shell V-power Nitro' before. look forward to test

gonna guess it doesnt have nitromethene in


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> never heard of this 'Shell V-power Nitro' before. look forward to test
> 
> gonna guess it doesnt have nitromethene in


No Ben, it is Nitroglycerin and it makes the car detonate:chuckle:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

ooooo BEN - maybe some tweaking is in order?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

What is Shell V-Power Nitro+? - United Kingdom


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Verinder1984 said:


> ooooo BEN - maybe some tweaking is in order?


?

i havn't seen any yet


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

This Nitrogen plus stuff has been in the US for a while, its just fuel with added detergents.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ?
> 
> i havn't seen any yet


Ben, I will try and buy some tomorrow and send you a log to look at and then you can give us some feedback?

Cheers

James


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Just got my email from shell just now on the new v power nitro and incentives to try it. Wonder how much more the cost will be over v power


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

A triumph of marketing over chemistry.....


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Here it is at the pumps in Norwich!










Was in the Range Rover though so only bought normal Diesel, well get Nitro+ in the GTR tomorrow!


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

How much more did it cost over V power?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

GTR gilo said:


> How much more did it cost over V power?


If you look carefully it says 1.419 per litre but that is Norwich. In Oxford it would be 1.459


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, sorry, hard to see in the picture but it was normal V-Power unleaded price.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

So Nitro and V power are the same price?


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

There is only one V-Power and it's now known as Nitro+. Their glossy leaflet states "Contains 25% more friction modifiers than our previous Shell V-Power formulation. This technology is designed to instantly reduce friction in critical engine areas. Shell V-Power Nitro+ Unleaded is a 99 octane (RON) formulation." £1.429 a litre for me today.

The diesel stuff (whatever that is  ) "contains anti-rust components that are designed to prevent corrosion of precision-engineered fuel injection systems."


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

This thread should help explain the differences between v-power and nitro a bit better 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177021-shell-v-power-nitro.html


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

They said same RON as VPOWER but managed to improve the MON by 0.5points


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Filled up today with the new stuff at the local Shell garage, or at least the pumps said it was the new Shell V-Power Nitro+, same price as last weeks "old" V-Power.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Any noticeable difference or too early to tell??


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Plumber dave said:


> Any noticeable difference or too early to tell??


I'll let you know after I've run the tank through, so far no difference as a far as I can see or hear in terms of driving, but I do keep a very accurate record of MPG so I will be able to tell if, over time, it is better or worse in that respect.

I suspect there will be no difference between this and the "old" stuff to be honest.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

I was hoping you'd say loads of extra power ,deeper exhaust note and 50 percent better mpg.
Oh well , we can dream......


----------



## bird (Mar 14, 2008)

I think it's just a reason for them to charge a little more


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Around North London and Herts, V Power has always been 8p per litre more than standard unleaded so it wont be too difficult to see if they are hiking the price.

David


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I filled up with the new Nitro this morning 1.44.9 similar price to V power but this price may be masked because fuel has come down a few pence recently.

I've sent Ian L some data logs to play with..:thumbsup:


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

I sent Ben some data from mine after running 3 tanks of the "new" stuff through it and he said everything looked fine and didn't need to change anything.

So business as normal from Shell.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

As I said earlier, a triumph of marketing over chemistry.


----------

